# Kein Autoload für Bluetooth

## musv

Guten Morgen, 

in meinem Notebook steckt ein Bluetooth-Device drin, was ich nicht unbedingt immer benötige. Aus diesem Grund hab ich die benötigten Kernelmodule auch nicht fest in den Kernel reingebacken. Weil der Kernel aber nett und lieb ist, lädt er die Bluetooth-Module natürlich auch gleich beim Start mit. 

Kann man das irgendwie so einstellen, dass die nötigen Module ausschließlich dann geladen werden, wenn ich irgendeinen Bluetooth-Service (oder RFcomm) starte bzw. benutze? Was ich nicht will, ist ein manuelles modprobe.

----------

## firefly

ich glaube das ist nicht möglich. Um was für ein Laptop handelt es sich denn?

Eventuell bietet es eine Möglichkeit das bluetooth hardware modul übers BIOS oder ähnliche mechanismen zu deaktivieren.

Bei meinem Laptop z.b. kann ich über das beschreiben einer Speicherstelle im EC(Embedded Controller) das bluetooth modul komplett zu deaktivieren.

Unter windows konnte man diesen switch über eine FN+F-Taste toggeln.

----------

## musv

Lenovo S12. Muss mal überprüfen, ob es eine Fn-Taste dafür gibt und ob die tatsächlich funktioniert.

----------

## musv

Ok, ich hab gestern abend mal getestet. Es gibt eine Kombination (Fn+F5), bei der - nach Anleitung - die drahtlosen Devices aktiviert / deaktiviert werden können. Unter Linux gibt mir /var/log/message jedoch nur aus, dass ich die Tastenkombination erst mit setkeycode belegen möge. Ich denk, das Handling der Devices wird einfach über eine Windows-Applikation gehandhabt.

----------

## 69719

Setz das Modul doch auf die Blackliste, dann wird es nicht automatisch geladen.

----------

